# Thread for Jigs



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

So I'm with my wife at the fabric store this weekend and I noticed they have a lot of thread that might work for tying jigs. Great colors, some are metallics, some listed as heavy duty thread for denim and so on. Then I find this fluorescent thread my wife tells me is used for cross stitch and it's bright stuff.

It's all some form of synthetic, unwaxed and cheaper than using thread specifically marketed as for tying jigs or flies.

Anyone tried using fabric store thread with good or bad results?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I use it. If I think about it tonight i'll get the exact name off of the spool. Works well, but I had to spread my bobbin to allow the spool to fit. It's a little bit wider than the spools from jans.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Lurepartsonline.com has 3 different sizes of bobbins. I got two large ones and they work great.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

backlashed said:


> Lurepartsonline.com has 3 different sizes of bobbins. I got two large ones and they work great.


I bought a fly tying kit from Cabela's that came with a bobbin. If I get back into heavy production again this winter i'll check that out. Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I use the metallic.They are a good bit wider than the others but I bout a bobbin that is extra wide and it works great.Just make sure you use the ceramic bobbins the don't break the thread as easy.


----------

